# new to growing



## naimitsukai (May 4, 2005)

ok so i recently planted a bunch of seeds in the woods and are starting to sprout. do i really need fertilizer and if i dont use it will i just ge a batch of shwagg.

 thanks


----------



## naimitsukai (May 4, 2005)

also, how would cow shit work on my plants and should i just put it on top around the plants or move em and put stuff under. or does it matter either way?


----------



## brainwreck (May 5, 2005)

if you planted them right in the earth you won't need to fertilize them much, cause they get their nutes throughout the earth. You can use bat shit and wormcastings, but i don't prefer cow dung.

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (May 5, 2005)

Yeah belive it or not cow or horse shit burns your plants and about the ferts I would fert 1/2 power 1 time during vegg and 1/2 power 1 time during flowering at the begining


----------



## naimitsukai (May 5, 2005)

what about useing Lime to neutralize the dirt and fix the ph, should i use any of that?  I didnt think cowshit would would work, i mean u can get 3rd degree burn from that if u touch it when it comes out. haha


----------



## brainwreck (May 6, 2005)

lime? i would use Maerl or fossile seaweed-chalk to neutralize the ph-level of the soil. 

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 6, 2005)

alright ill see if i can get some of that, i dont really think that it need neutralizing considering how good the dirt was (tons of earthworms) so im guessing that the dirt is overall really healthy


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2005)

yes....1-2 tablespoons of lime p/gallon of soil, will neutralize the ph. and provides magnesium.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 6, 2005)

thanks alot man, im putting some on soon


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, I'm not sure of the effects of the lime on earthworms. I agree, tons of earthworms would indicate good/healthy dirt.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 7, 2005)

well i put the lime on lastnight, plus some extremly rich soil from compost. that also added some more earthworms. today my plants should grow quite alot becase it rained the past 2 days straight, and now its in the 80s sunny all weekend. Yeah im not really sure if the lime will harm the earthworms. 

peace


----------



## naimitsukai (May 7, 2005)

i just got back from my plants and noticed there are TONS of ants around. should i get some ant bait out or do they pose no threat to my plants.

Also im still alittle fuzzy on how often i should water my plants.


----------



## fssdog (May 7, 2005)

heloo i want to plant the seeds but i don't know wenn
I start to belive in moon phase tip.
is ok?


----------



## naimitsukai (May 14, 2005)

HELP!
 One of my plants is looking unhealthy. its leaves are drooping and slighly curling. it started looking really bad after a hard rain which almost mangled it, but i fixed that. any ideas?

peace


----------



## brainwreck (May 15, 2005)

re pot them with new  soil and strat feeding them carefully, see what result that gives and let us know

greetz


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2005)

naimitsukai said:
			
		

> i just got back from my plants and noticed there are TONS of ants around. should i get some ant bait out or do they pose no threat to my plants.
> 
> Also im still alittle fuzzy on how often i should water my plants.



    Ants don't pose a threat, themselves, I don't believe. But there are some types that "farm" aphyds, and aphids _will_ do damage. I'd eliminate them IMO.
   Water when the soil is 'dry' at 2-3 inch depth. Mj prefers drought to wet feet. 


> re pot them with new soil and strat feeding them carefully, see what result that gives and let us know


  ? Are they in pots?..or in the ground?..drooping leaves can be indication of many problems, or none at all. Over watering is always my first thought when inexperienced growers are involved, and you say it was after a heavy rain. "If" it's over water, it should correct itself shortly.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 18, 2005)

i put down some neutrients recently and the sun came by and it perked right up. Thanks anyways.


----------

